
RCE Vulnerabilities Found in VxWorks - mef
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/urgent-11-vxworks-rtos-vulnerabilities-found-critical-systems-affected/
======
keyme
Overview is here: [https://armis.com/urgent11/](https://armis.com/urgent11/)

And a detailed research paper: [https://go.armis.com/hubfs/White-
papers/Urgent11%20Technical...](https://go.armis.com/hubfs/White-
papers/Urgent11%20Technical%20White%20Paper.pdf)

